# Interesting....



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it just me or do these websites have the same phone number? :jaw:

http://www.simplesite.com/havanesepuppies

http://www.usarussianbolonkas.com/

What is going on here?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes I believe so she sells both Havanese and Bolonka's. There are several Havanese Breeder's who are breeding Bolonka's. Bolonka's are reg. with AKC/rarities and they are working to get them recognized with AKC. I do not know this breeder personally but I know some breeders who she got her dogs from. I know she was showing at least one of the Bolonka's maybe more, I don't know about the Havanese. My husband is quite taken with the Bolonka's they are pricey.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I was surprised she replied to the comment on the page by saying the individual should keep watching her site for new puppy announcements. Maybe it's just me, but if someone is interested in a puppy I would want to stay in touch, ask her to fill out my application and chat with her further. 

That way, if the individual proves to be a good candidate the communication lines are already open. Maybe this breeder is too busy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think it would bother me that she breeds Bolonkas too... they are similar breeds.

What DOES bother me is that she has no info on the parents, and no info on health testing on her site. I'd proceed with caution.


----------

